# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  [BILLET] Billet-de-Forum ou Billet-de-Blog

## Invit

> Ceci nest pas une _Discussion_ mais un _Billet-de-Forum_


*2007 :* Retrait le 3 octobre, inscrit sur le site le 26 novembre, jinvente deux jours plus tard le concept de _Billet-de-Forum_. Bien sr, je ne le nomme pas ainsi car je ne dcouvrirai le terme de _Billet_ quen 2015.

37 ans dinformatique de gestion, la tte dans le guidon, la retraite et puis rien. Lhistoire ne peut pas se terminer comme a, et tout ce savoir-faire que jai acquis, que jai tricot dans le stress Jen fais quoi ? Je ne peux pas me rsoudre  loublier comme a. Ne serait-il pas possible de le transmettre ?

En parcourant les Forums, je minterroge : pourquoi nouvrir des discussions que pour solliciter laide des membres, pourquoi ne pas transmettre une technicit, comme a, gratuitement. Pas si simple, il faut dj identifier un sujet et lisoler, tre pdagogue, soigner la forme. Lexercice nest pas facile pour linformaticien gntiquement peu communiquant, il y a tellement de ramifications techniques imbriques, de savoirs qui signorent, accumuls au fil du temps dans notre mmoire procdurale.

Ce genre dinitiatives existe peut-tre sur dautres Forums mais pas dans mon domaine de comptences _SGBD Informix_ o je ne constate que des sollicitations.

*Mon premier Billet-de-Forum :*

*2007-11-28 :* De l'utilisation des caractres semi-graphiques
Je vais oublier la dmarche pendant plus de deux ans pour ny revenir quen 2010 puis rcidiver en 2018.

*2010-02-22 :* [ISQL-ace] De linstruction  PRINT FILE  et de limpression de formulaire en fond de page recto et/ou verso.*2010-02-23 :* [ISQL] Pour y voir clair dans sa Base : Tables, Colonnes, Ranges, Synonymes, Vues, Noms*2018-06-18 :* Le Manifeste  remasteris 
Entre temps, le site aurait propos des blogs Wordpress mais je nai rien vu passer. Depuis, ont t crs _Les nouveaux blogs du Club_. 

*2014/10/20 :* le premier Billet-de-Blog est dat du 30/04/2014 mais les publications ne deviennent rgulires qu partir du message dAnomaly dat du 20/10/2014 titrant   Les nouveaux Blogs du Club en bref .

Dans un premier temps, ces nouveaux blogs ne sont rendu accessibles quen test aux bnficiaires dun domaine et  ceux qui ont dj un blog Wordpress.

*2015/02/28 :* Un message dAnomaly minforme de louverture gratuite de mon blog et men vante tous les avantages (Immdiat, Facile, Intgr, Visibilit, Bonus): 




> *Dcouvre les nouveaux blogs du Club et ouvre le tien en un clic !*
> 
> Sur ton blog, tu peux laisser libre cours  ton imagination pour publier par exemple tes avis, conseils, astuces techniques, soluces, tmoignages, tests, comparatifs, expriences, mini tutoriels, articles, et ce en esprant que cela fasse natre un dbat intressant avec les autres membres du club via les commentaires.


Il se trouve que je garde sous le coude une sorte de mmoire dont je ne sais trop que faire. En 2013, je propose une session  _Agile France_. 

_Agile France_ disait : Vous avez envie de partager une dcouverte, de lancer une discussion, de provoquer une rflexion ?

Le Feedback me rpond : En quoi cette dmarche complte/remplace/corrige/ les mthodes agiles existantes ?

Nous ne sommes pas sur la mme longueur donde, ce Feedback me dissuade de poursuivre laventure. _Agile France_ a semble-t-il deux discours. Provoquer une rflexion, oui mais en restant dans les clous.

Je reste avec mon mmoire sous le coude mais le fonds et la forme voluent.

*2018/05/01 :* Je rdige mon premier billet. La date est approximative car en septembre 2019, je suis presque prt  publier tous les billets de mon blog et je veux comprendre loption _ Publication planifie_ 

Cest bien ce que je pensais, loption change la date de cration du billet, laquelle sert de critre de tri et une fois publi, le billet subi la loi couperet des 72 heures daccessibilit. Finalement, je ne me sens pas si prt que a, je suis sr de passer  ct de certaines possibilits, mais la mcanique est lance. Seule solution : supprimer le billet pour le recrer et le laisser  ltat dbauche.

Cela dit, loption _ Publication planifie_  mouvre des horizons pour le jour o je vais me dcider. Il est mme possible dantidater sa publication pour respecter un certain ordre chronologique.

Et puis, je navais pas prt attention  cette option _Exclure du rcapitulatif Informatique de Developpez.com_. J'avais zapp cette option que j'ai dcouverte en relisant par hasard Les nouveaux Blogs du Club en bref. Cela change tout. Publier 49 billets dun seul coup membtait, cela ne polluait pas vraiment le rcapitulatif mais repoussait laffichage des billets rcents de plusieurs pages crans. Pour viter ce problme, je mtais plutt intress  loption _Restreindre l'affichage du billet  vos contacts et aux modrateurs des blogs [?]_

*2020/02/29 :* Cest la date de cration de mon dernier billet, le 49me. Il sen est pass des choses avec mes billets durant toutes ces annes, des crations, des suppressions, des fusions. Et puis beaucoup dinterrogations, de dcouvertes.

En scrutant la FAQ, jy dcouvre quelques fautes dorthographe ou erreurs de frappe et des phrases qui mriteraient bien dtre rcrites.

Indiffrent dans un premier temps  l'option _Autoriser le trackback / pingback_ que je ne comprends pas, je reviens sur cette option. Je crois comprendre quil sagit dune gestion des liens entre blogs. Je navais pas pens  cette possibilit de rfrencer en quelque sorte dautres billets dans son propre blog (ou plutt ses propres billets).

Les statistiques FAQ comptabilisent 350 blogs pour 1.871 billets. Qu cela ne tienne, je regarde tout. En fait, je survole les titres et je marrte sur ceux qui semblent correspondre  mes centres dintrt. Je  ne retiens que 7 billets sur les 1.871. 

*Catgories globales* 

Il ny a que 18 catgories proposes. Bien sr, on peut crer ses propres catgories mais les Forums sont autant de catgories et il y en a des dizaines, une centaine peut-tre voire davantage. Certains billets-de-blog sinspirent dailleurs de discussions. Les billets-de-blog ne sont pas fondamentalement diffrents des discussions puisquils subissent la mme contrainte des 72 heures daccessibilit. Je minterroge... Il suffirait de reprer les Billets-de-Forum dune quelconque manire, en faisant prcder par exemple les titres de *[Billet]* comme certains titres de discussions ou de billets-de-blog sont prcds du repre *[Actualit]* ou *[Tutoriel]*. Il serait alors possible de distinguer les Billets des discussions proprement dites. 

*Catgories de lutilisateur*

Lorsque lon sintresse  un blogueur en particulier (clic sur son avatar), si lon clique sur _Voir son blog_, le bloc *Catgories* du menu latral affiche toutes les catgories renseignes dans ses billets, rparties en *Catgories globales* et *Catgories de lutilisateur*.

Cest intressant  savoir mais dun seul coup, a me met le doute. La _Gestion des Catgories_ permet de crer des sous-catgories. videmment, je suis assez tordu pour avoir exploit cette possibilit. Apparemment, le bloc *Catgories* du menu latral ne saffiche pas lorsque les billets sont  ltat de publication d_bauche_. Dommage. Lordre daffichage des catgories prend un tout autre sens. Je vais devoir revoir ma copie. Ma logique LCP ne va pas le faire. Il est vident que laffichage du bloc des  *Catgories* ne va pas transcrire mon approche hirarchique mais se contenter de respecter lordre indiqu de faon linaire.

Changement de tactique ! Cest du live Je modifie mes intituls de catgories pour faire apparaitre la notion de hirarchie. Impeccable ! La modification de lintitul est prise en compte dans tous les billets. 



Sauf que cela mamne au concept de sous-blog. Tel quil est, mon blog toujours  ltat d_bauche_ nest constitu que dune seule entit mais une fois publi, sa dure de vie sera de 72 heures, aprs cest mort ! Un membre ne dispose que dun seul blog, si je veux entreprendre dautres publications, je dois le prvoir tout de suite dans ma hirarchie des *Catgories*. Ces proccupations sont trs personnelles car daprs ce que je constate, chaque blog nest en fait quun ensemble de billets dots de Catgorie(s) d'un seul niveau. 

*Et quoi dautre ?*

Et bien jutilise la cration de billet pour travailler mes interventions dans les Forums. Je commence par crer un fichier Word sur lequel je mappuie pour crer un billet  ltat de publication d_bauche_. Une fois termin, je poste dans le Forum par un copier-coller et je supprime mon Billet-de-Blog.

Voili, voil.

*Fin de mon billet-de-forum*

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Bravo pour la dcouverte du Ctrl+F. On peut aussi la trouver dans les menus des navigateurs (gnralement, le menu dition)  :;): .

Si vous avez 47 billets, pourquoi ne pas en faire un article (au sens article, comme celui-ci) ? Il est possible que cela vous aille mieux (mais c'est  discuter, je n'aimerai pas vous guider vers quelque chose ne vous convenant pas  :;): ).




> En scrutant la FAQ, jy dcouvre quelques fautes dorthographe ou erreurs de frappe et des phrases qui mriteraient bien dtre rcrites.


Pouvez-vous me rappeler de quelle FAQ parlez-vous ? Est-ce celle pour laquelle vous avez fait un sommaire ?  ::): 

Au final (et j'ai lu tout le billet de forum), que pouvons nous faire pour vous aider ?

----------


## Invit

> Bravo pour la dcouverte du Ctrl+F. On peut aussi la trouver dans les menus des navigateurs (gnralement, le menu dition) .


Effectivement, je viens de vrifier sur d'autres navigateurs. Je suis vraiment nul ! Du coup, j'ai supprim ce commentaire.




> Si vous avez 49 billets, pourquoi ne pas en faire un article


Le 10/01/2020, j'ai contact Anomaly et Laethy via un Message pour leur demander leur avis. Francis Walter est injoignable,  cause de sa bote pleine.

Je n'ai pas eu de rponse.




> Pouvez-vous me rappeler de quelle FAQ parlez-vous ? Est-ce celle pour laquelle vous avez fait un sommaire ?


Oui, j'avais dj signal deux fautes d'accord dans mon post _Options du billet : Commentaires sibyllins_ mais en fouillant, j'en trouve bien davantage.

Puis-je modifier ou supprimer me messages ?

La possibilit de modifier vos messages peut tre limite dans le temps, dpendant de comment l'administrateur a paramtr le forum.

_L, toute la phrase est  revoir._

La possibilit de modifier vos messages dans le temps est paramtre par ladministrateur du forum.
Qu'est-ce que sont les smileys ? _L, ce n'est vraiment pas possible !_

Utilisation des smileys
ou
Les smileys ?
Quel est la diffrence entre un ami et un contact 

Une amiti est mutuelle, une relation dans le deux sens ente deux personnes. Elle est cre par un utilisateur et accept*e* par le second.

Un contact est une amiti  sens unique. Ceci peut venir de l'autre personne qui n'a pas accept une amiti, une amiti en attente ou que vous ne souhaitez pas tre amis mais que vous souhaitez avoir l'utilisateur dans votre liste de contacts uniquement.

Finalement, tout le texte est  revoir :

Une amiti est rciproque. Cest une relation entre deux utilisateurs, initie par lun et accepte par l'autre.

Un contact est une amiti  sens unique qui peut provenir :
de la personne sollicite qui n'a pas accept une amiti,dune demande damiti en attente,de votre souhait de ne pas tre amis mais davoir lutilisateur uniquement dans votre liste de contacts.Comment puis-je envoyer des message privs ? 

 aux membres inscrits du forum. Vous pouvez
Comment puis-je m'abonner  un forum ou  une discussion ?
Abonnements 

Vous pouvez crer autant de dossiers
Rputation
La valeur du pouvoir de rputation est dtermine par l'administrateur
Etc.
Parfois, j'ai corrig mais quand c'est surlign, c'est bien qu'il y a un problme.

Je n'ai pas tout pass en revue et j'ai oubli d'en noter. Je vois assez facilement les fautes d'orthographe et d'accord car je fais des copier-coller dans un fichier Word pour regarder tranquillement. Pour les textes, certaines phrases ne font pas vraiment pro.




> Au final (et j'ai lu tout le billet de forum), que pouvons nous faire pour vous aider ?


Je ne sais pas. Je peux dans un premier temps tout publier avec l'option _Restreindre l'affichage du billet  vos contacts et aux modrateurs des blogs [?]_ et  vous jugez.

Le fonds et la forme de mes billets peuvent inspirer les autres blogueurs C'est spcial !

Sinon, Tous mes textes en version Word sont accessibles dans mon espace OneDrive.

----------


## LittleWhite

> Le 10/01/2020, j'ai contact Anomaly et Laethy via un Message pour leur demander leur avis. Francis Walter est injoignable,  cause de sa bote pleine.
> 
> Je n'ai pas eu de rponse.


Oui, vous avez manqu de chance. La bonne personne a contact, actuellement, c'est Malick. Je vous conseille de le contacter et si jamais, vous n'avez pas de rponse, de revenir vers moi.

Pour la FAQ, je vais voir ce qu'il est possible de faire de mon ct (je le mets dans ma todo list).

----------


## Invit

> Oui, vous avez manqu de chance. La bonne personne a contacter, actuellement, c'est Malick. Je vous conseille de le contacter et si jamais, vous n'avez pas de rponse, de revenir vers moi.


J'ai contact Anomaly et Laethy (et Francis Walter) parce qu'ils m'avaient eux-mmes contacts.




> Pour la FAQ, je vais voir ce qu'il est possible de faire de mon ct (je le mets dans ma todo list).


Je n'tais pas exhaustif. En recherchant une phrase particulirement incorrecte que j'avais repre, je retrouve celles-l :

*Billets en attente*

De  son architecture, les billets en attente peuvent apparatre quelques minutes aprs l'heure spcifie mais auront une date et heure qui correspondront aux valeurs que vous aviez choisies.

Word signale le mot "De" mais en fait, c'est la phrase qui ne colle pas. Soit il aurait fallu crire "D  leur architecture" ou peut-tre mieux :
"En raison de leur architecture"
*FAQ du Blog*

Le blog vous permet d'avoir votre espace personnel sur le Forum du club des dveloppeurs et IT Pro. 
*FAQ du Forum*

Utilisez les liens ci-dessous ou utilisez le moteur de recherche dessus du menu horizontal "Recherche dans ce forum ▼" pour trouver ce que vous cherchez. 
*Mon profil public*

Qu'est-ce que mon profil public ?

Mon profil public ?

Ce titre suffit

...Cette page inclut des informations fourni*e*s par le membre,...

Qu'est-ce que sont les messages visiteurs ? _C'est horrible !_

Les messages visiteurs ?

Ce titre suffit

 ::fleche::  Exprimez-vous clairement en bon franais

Il est vident que ce sont des traductions, moi qui croyais que le site tait francophone. Tout devrait tre revu. Il y a du boulot !

----------


## Invit

> Bravo pour la dcouverte du Ctrl+F. On peut aussi la trouver dans les menus des navigateurs (gnralement, le menu dition) .


Merci pour la balise [HR][/HR]

Il faut avoir l'il !

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi, j'avais termin mon premier post par :




> *Faux dpart :* Une erreur de saisie vient de me faire dcouvrir la possibilit _"Rechercher dans la page"_ Je n'aurais mis qu'une douzaine d'annes pour dcouvrir cette possibilit. Je suis vraiment nul ! 
> 
> J'hallucine ! Le bandeau _"Rechercher dans la page"_ a disparu. J'ai d taper une combinaison de touches pour le faire apparaitre. a me rassure, je ne suis peut-tre pas si nul que a mais maintenant que je sais que a existe, j'aimerais bien savoir comment le faire apparaitre. C'est gnial !
> 
> *Eurka !* C'est un  *Ctrl/C*  qui a drap. La combinaison de touches, c'est  *Ctrl/F* . 
> 
> J'ai cru que c'tait une fonction d'dition du site mais c'est en fait une fonction d'dition du navigateur. Pour moi, c'est Edge. J'ignorais cette possibilit. 
> 
> Le bandeau _"Rechercher dans la page"_ propose deux options :
> ...


Cette fonctionnalit est quand mme bien pratique pour diter ses messages. Je me ridiculise sans doute mais peut-tre n'est-il pas inutile de l'voquer.

----------

